# WTD: Touring bike



## memoman (30 Aug 2011)

As some of you may know from my thread, I'm going to do LEJOG next year with a couple of my mates when we (finally) leave school for charity. As I only have a crappy Apollo mountain bike, I am in desperate need of a reliable touring bike with lots of gears! I am only 15 so I am not loaded but I'm looking forward to hearing from you.

Many thanks


----------



## Muddyfox (1 Sep 2011)

Letting us know what size you require would be a good start 

Simon


----------



## memoman (2 Sep 2011)

Muddyfox said:


> Letting us know what size you require would be a good start
> 
> Simon




Oh, sorry



I'm 6ft so it would be a large frame.

Thanks


----------



## Muddyfox (2 Sep 2011)

memoman said:


> Oh, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you have a budget in mind ? 

Simon


----------



## twobiker (2 Sep 2011)

Why not use the Apollo, bragging rights for not using something well maintained.


----------



## vernon (2 Sep 2011)

twobiker said:


> Why not use the Apollo, bragging rights for not using something well maintained.



It must be easier to do it on an Apollo than a Raleigh Chopper


----------



## Broughtonblue (5 Sep 2011)

My lbs sometimes has excellent second hand bikes in, they only take in bikes they have sold and serviced, I recently picked up a Scott p4 sportster for a very decent price. Might be worth asking the shops in your area


----------



## Headgardener (22 Sep 2011)

Never heard of anybody who left school for charity  . On the bike front if you can raise it £800 will get you a Dawes Horizion which I can recomend. In fact next years bikes will be out soon so you may find this years, ie 2011, at reduced prices.


----------

